# Ideal Discontinued/Updated



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Alot of people use Ideal tools/testers/meters/clamps/certifiers and there have been a number of updates and discontinued products recently. So, I wanted to start a thread devoted to that. 

Some of you may have older models that are discontinued or need updates. If you are unsure wether your model has been discontinued or needs an update, please post it here and I will do my best to keep you up to date.

I will check this thread for model numbers once a day(ok, twice) and please make sure they are Ideal products only.

Thank you,

Chris


(This is not a means of selling or advertising. I wish to assist users with information regarding their equipment)


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Tester Update...*

This attached file is from Ideal (June 6th, 2008) regarding the 61-059 Arc Fault Tester and the 61-165 Circuit Analyzer/Tester. 

If anyone is currently waiting for either of these products(new), Ideal has informed us that they will begin shipping them out on *Monday, June 30th.* 

This will conclude a 3 month backorder.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmm good to know no the updated firmware. I didn't realize there were problems with the units. I've only used mine on Cutler-Hammer breakers for the AF test so far and it works fine.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

On that page, where is the link for the update instructions?


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

If you already have one, can you get it replaced or upgraded?


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Ideal has not released any information regarding the units already sold. However, they've assured me that they will not leave their customers out in the wind on this. This is where they said they'll post any new information regarding the 61-059, 61-164, & 61-165:

http://www.idealindustries.com/arcfault 

I have been beating Ideal daily for info. So far, all they can promise me is that there will be a solution for you guys already using these.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Update Instructions*

Sorry Gil. There are none yet. When the instructions become available, they should be posted at the link above.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

On 6/27/08 Ideal posted instructions on returning existing AFCI testers for the free firmware upgrade. :thumbsup:

Here is the link from Ideal’s website. There is also some updated testing information for the model 61-059 on the second page of the notice.

http://www.idealindustries.com/media/pdfs/support/notices/afci_breaker_tester_notice.pdf


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Firmware...*

Thank you KayJay. That's perfect.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I just got my updated AFCI/GFCI receptacle tester back yesterday. Apparently the firmware upgrade meant just replacing my old 61-058 with a complete brand new 61-059 unit, which is more than okay by me considering that my old tester was about three years old. The new tester looks very similar and has all the same test functions as the old unit, but now has only one test light on the face as opposed to four. 
I just tried it with a Siemens C/AFCI circuit breaker today and it worked fine. 
All I can say is that this is so much better than having to go and buy a new $189.00 tester. Kudos to Ideal. :thumbsup:

P.S: 
The turn around time is closer to three weeks after Ideal receives your old tester, as opposed to the one-week listed on the return form. 
This is by no means a complaint,… just a heads up!!


----------

